

Show HN: iOS 8 Swift Course coming soon, Sign up for updates - markcrazyhorse
http://course.ios-blog.co.uk/#

======
wingerlang
> If your work isn't ready to be tried out, you can still post about it, but
> please don't put "Show HN" in the title.

